# TT Paddle Shift Problem



## ttkxb387 (May 29, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a problem with my plus (+) shift on my TT mk2 Stronic 20tFSI.
The button is stuck. I think the internal button is fail. The minus (-) button works fine.
Am wonder if it possible to find only the button to change it and dont change the whole wheel. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Taipei-TT (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey

It's relatively straightforward to change this. You do have to take the wheel off and that involves handling the airbag, so for me, I wouldn't touch it. For a qualified mechanic, it's not tough.

It could be as simple as the paddle is screw on too tightly which means it cannot move enough to trigger the switch. If it is the switch, you can just change it on the side that is broken.

Doing some heavy accelerating and really grabbing that paddle in the heat of the moment? posting.php?mode=reply&f=19&t=179375#


----------



## ttkxb387 (May 29, 2010)

Hi again, 
Where to buy the button of the paddle shift?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

ttkxb387 said:


> Hi again,
> Where to buy the button of the paddle shift?


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

ttkxb387 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a problem with my plus (+) shift on my TT mk2 Stronic 20tFSI.
> The button is stuck. I think the internal button is fail. The minus (-) button works fine.
> Am wonder if it possible to find only the button to change it and dont change the whole wheel.
> Thank you very much.


I had exactly same problem on my car a couple of weeks ago where the (+) shift which was stuck. I had to replace it and yes You wlll have to take the wheel and the air-bag off.


----------



## Taipei-TT (Apr 6, 2009)

OP

If you have to change the paddles...I would take the time and upgrade to the OSIR aluminum ones. They are OEM size, but they feel and look great. Feels sooooooooooooo much better than the plastic paddles.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Taipei-TT said:


> OP
> 
> If you have to change the paddles...I would take the time and upgrade to the OSIR aluminum ones. They are OEM size, but they feel and look great. Feels sooooooooooooo much better than the plastic paddles.


 

D, Glad to hear you're still getting on well with your larger than average flappies. :-D


----------



## Sconx (Mar 9, 2016)

I dont wanna to revive a necro thread but happened to me last day....my paddle shifters are blocking randomly....
But, i just forced them "a little" (be careful to not apply too much brut force on them) and after 2 or 3 tries they just release by themselfs.....so...i guess some dust or anything else is in there, and with time ( i didnt used the paddles too much, 2 or 3 times in a year) hardened with time and is blocking the switch somehow.
What i did ?
I just dropped in the space between the each paddle and the stearing wheel some electrical dust/moisture contact spray, i let it 5 or 10 min to do it's job and....surprise....paddle shifters are working again....
But, i guess i need to reaply this spray 2 or 3 more times for safe...
So before changing the paddles do what i did and i hope you'll be lucky too.
All the best guys, TT is a very nice car, i just love it, but it needs a more attention to maintain it, i guess.

P.S.

Sorry for any grammar mistakes but is not my native language.


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

Is it possible to take the Paddle Shift switch out of the steering wheel, without first removing the steering wheel?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You don't need to remove the steering wheel, only the airbag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Some information here:
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332540


----------



## JIMBO_TT (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone. I've stepped back into TT ownership after having last owned a Mk1 Quattro Sport many years ago!

I'm now a proud owner of a Mk2 TTs. I'm a few days into ownership and it looks like I've run into the problem that is the subject of this thread. My upshift paddle intermittently jams. If you turn the steering wheel through 90-180° there's a small rattle from inside the steering wheel (sounds like a plastic clip has snapped off and is floating around). Now, in addition to this the '+' logo does not light up red where as the '-' logo on the down shift does. Sounds like I'll need to either replace the upshift paddle or just fish out the bit of plastic but what I haven't read about though is people having issues with the illumination of the '+'. Any ideas? Many thanks


----------



## andez1781 (May 27, 2015)

JIMBO_TT said:


> Hi everyone. I've stepped back into TT ownership after having last owned a Mk1 Quattro Sport many years ago!
> 
> I'm now a proud owner of a Mk2 TTs. I'm a few days into ownership and it looks like I've run into the problem that is the subject of this thread. My upshift paddle intermittently jams. If you turn the steering wheel through 90-180° there's a small rattle from inside the steering wheel (sounds like a plastic clip has snapped off and is floating around). Now, in addition to this the '+' logo does not light up red where as the '-' logo on the down shift does. Sounds like I'll need to either replace the upshift paddle or just fish out the bit of plastic but what I haven't read about though is people having issues with the illumination of the '+'. Any ideas? Many thanks


There is a small clear plastic peace inside the paddle that directs the light to the plus sign , that may have came apart somehow .


----------



## JIMBO_TT (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. That makes sense. So I guess the wheel has to come off as per many discussions on here to attempt to locate that bit of plastic? I'm going to take a more detailed look - hopefully tonight but you can't get 'into' the paddle housing any other way can you...?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

JIMBO_TT said:


> you can't get 'into' the paddle housing any other way can you...?


Oh yes you can.

I refer the honourable gentleman to the answer I gave a few posts ago: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332540


----------



## JIMBO_TT (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes - I saw that....I shall investigate. Thanks for the walk through. I was questioning if it was maybe possible to get into the back of the paddle without removing the wheel - without the car in-front of me at the time I was asking blind!  I can see from further online research it's not possible!


----------

